# Vostok "horsey"



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I bought these three non-runners off epray for the Boctok "horsey" on the right







.

I've always fancied one but never got around to it







.

Hopefully an easy repair







.

Seller's pic..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Hopefully an easy repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it is Ian, but PM sent with a possible solution if it isn`t, good luck


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another 3 to the collection then, I hope you can get horsey up and running soon


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I hope it is Ian, but PM sent with a possible solution if it isn`t, good luck










I've always wanted one of your legendary "possible solutions" Mac







 .

I fail to see how sticking up my a**e will solve anything though














.



PhilM said:


> Another 3 to the collection then, I hope you can get horsey up and running soon


Thank you Phil  . I hope it's not ready for the knacker's yard







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> I fail to see how sticking up my a**e will solve anything though
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Well if that does the trick then I think you should offer the kind of special service to all forum members


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see how sticking up my a**e will solve anything though
> ...
























.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hold on Phil







. I could swallow some bugdie grit and give that glass back on your Strela a good grinding 







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Hold on Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great PM me your address and will get it shipped today


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Hold on Phil
> ...


PM sent







.

I don't come cheap (







) though







.

You provide a box of "Trill" and an iodine block  .

Oh.....and you'll have to clean my cage out














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it is Ian, but PM sent with a possible solution if it isn`t, good luck
> ...


 I said _*"stick it up your a**e"*_ not _*"stick up your a**e"*_
















*Stupid Boy!!*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

*I'll tell my mum*







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> *I'll tell my mum*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










* Don`t forget your scarf Frank*


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

*"Uncle" Arthur lowers head and covers eyes with hand*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

He just needed his tack adjusting







.


----------

